# Ariens RM830 not mowing



## dwc46 (Apr 18, 2010)

I inherited an Ariens RM830. The drive belt for the mower deck seems to be slipping, it is loose. The belt looks new. Is there supposed to be an idler pully on the drive belt to tighten it? The clutch looks like it is just a stop for the sheave/pulley when depressed. I tried looking online for parts diagrams, but nothing I find shows any idler. Ther is a metal clip hanging down from the frame that looks like a 'W'butisn't attached to anything. With the belt loose like it is, it rubs on the drive wheel some. Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## cgcss1 (Dec 10, 2012)

curious if you ever figured out what was wrong with the rm830 blade not spinning fast as i too am having same problem. new belt and have adjusted it to where it is very very tight and blade still barely spins.

thanks

[email protected]


----------

